

Show HN: UIChamp, a fun way for designers to compete and learn - ajpocus
http://uichamp.com/

======
ajpocus
My teammate Dane brought up this idea over lunch, and we hacked this out last
night. We thought it would be really interesting if designers could submit
their best ‘signup’ button and compete to see which one is most clickable.
There are a lot of interesting places to go from here: design categories, vote
tallying methods, and analysis of user demographics and their design
preferences. We're both longtime readers of HN, and we'd love to get feedback
from the community.

